# Malware/Trojan Removal (Random Audio Clips)



## jdoggtwenty2 (Jul 2, 2008)

OS: Windows XP on PC
Browser: Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.14
Antivirus/Spyware: AVG 8.0.134

About a week ago my computer started playing random audio files at random times. This continued happening after I closed all applications. I think the audio clips are from the internet because I do not recognize any of them. Whenever the random audio clips play, xfst.sys shows up under processes on the windows task manager and goes away when the audio clip stops playing. Today, a new process, xwxfst.sys, showed up whenever the random audio files played. I found both files (xfst.sys and xwxfst.sys) in the "windows/system32/" folder.

I believe I am having the same problem as the person in this post:
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/726227-hjt-log-random-audio-clips.html
because they are also showing the xwxfst.sys file.

This post also sounds like the same problem:
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...26077-hijackthis-log-random-audio-coming.html

Since the problems started, I have found and removed several trojans on the computer using adaware and superantispyware. I have also run AVG antivirus and antispyware, Trendmicrosystems Housecall, and Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool. None of these have stopped the audio clips.

Searching online I have only found references to this file at the following sites:

http://fileinfo.prevx.com/spyware/qq696d108695320-XFST44836025/XFST.SYS.html
http://www.incodesolutions.com/threats2/System32Rootxfstsys.php

Both sites identify this file as some form of malware and unsafe. The first site claims it can remove the file, but was not able to detect the file in a scan. It does however say that the file creates a hole in your firewall through which it communicates with websites through http protocols. It also states that this hole in the firewall allows trojans and worms onto your computer. This sounds like the problem I am having. The second site claims to be able to fix the problem, but I am unsure of the safety and reliability of the site and it's products.

I considered reinstalling windows to fix the problem as a last resort. However, my computer did not come with a system restore disk, so I don't have a way to do that.

Any ideas on how to fix my computer?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## jdoggtwenty2 (Jul 2, 2008)

The problem appears to have changed names again. Now the process that shows up when the audio plays is called "cewxfst.sys".
Here is my HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:52:17 PM, on 7/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\afinding.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\PrevxCSI\prevxcsi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Nobicyt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\routing.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wserving.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\PrevxCSI\prevxcsi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tori\Desktop\windows-kb890830-v1.42(4).exe
c:\dab8b7a1ca1dfd23bc71af\mrtstub.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxwand.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mxtscod.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cewxfst.sys

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearch.myway.com/jsp/frontiersidebar.jsp?p=CI
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sacbee.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {38E77F06-89FC-44f5-B3AB-11DDEB791947} - C:\Program Files\FrontierSH\SrchHelp\frSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {38E77F01-89FC-44f5-B3AB-11DDEB791947} - C:\Program Files\FrontierSH\SrchHelp\frSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: FrontierBA BHO - {A93A3CC1-BA23-4d0d-9440-6A0148362B7E} - C:\Program Files\FrontierBA\BrowserAssistant\fbabar.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Frontier Browser Assistant - {A93A3CC9-BA23-4d0d-9440-6A0148362B7E} - C:\Program Files\FrontierBA\BrowserAssistant\fbabar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] "c:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RemoveIT Pro XT] C:\Program Files\InCode Solutions\RemoveIT Pro v4-Trial\removeit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {25365FF3-2746-4230-9DA7-163CCA318309} (Automatic Driver Installation Control) - http://inst.c-wss.com/n024p/EN/install/gtdownlr.cab
O16 - DPF: {95D88B35-A521-472B-A182-BB1A98356421} (Pearson Installation Assistant 2) - http://asp.mathxl.com/books/_Players/PearsonInstallAsst2.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6D23284-0E9B-417D-A782-03E4487FC947} (Pearson MathXL Player) - http://asp.mathxl.com/books/_Players/MathPlayer.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AFinding log Service (AFinding) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\afinding.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CSIScanner - Prevx - C:\Program Files\PrevxCSI\prevxcsi.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NOBICYT - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Nobicyt.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: perfmons - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfs.exe
O23 - Service: Routing Index Service (Routing) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\routing.exe
O23 - Service: WServing Service (WServing) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wserving.exe

--
End of file - 11076 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------

